# SOUTH SUBURBAN SUPPORT INC.



## Benz88 (Dec 3, 2007)

*ANYONE UP FOR A SUPPORT GROUP IN THE SOUTHERN SUBURBS OF ILLINOIS? IF SO REPLY TO THIS MESSAGE.* :b


----------



## decodude (Feb 28, 2004)

Announcing the start of a free, peer-led CBT based support group for Social Anxiety in Chicago. We meet every Saturday at 2pm at UIC's library of the health sciences and will be using Dr. Richards' tapes as a guide. You are not required to talk if you don't feel like it. We will have a very structured therapeutic approach in a very private setting. No worries if you don't have a car, we're close to most public transportation. In order to maintain morale and motivation in the group, participants are requested to try and attend the meetings regularly. We can also arrange hangouts if there becomes any interest. If interested, please contact [email protected] for more info.

Every Saturday at 2pm starting April 5, 2008
UIC's library of the health sciences
1750 W. Polk Street, Chicago, Illinois 60612
Please go here for more info (http://www.uic.edu/depts/lib/lhsc/)


----------



## Hard2bme (Apr 24, 2008)

I would love a support group. Even just a couple of people who understand my plight.


----------



## Quanti (May 20, 2008)

I am also in the south suburbs of Chicago. Would love to start a support group!!


----------

